# HCT Womens College Abu Dhabi



## ummchaiya (Jun 14, 2015)

good morning everyone,
I am from New York and I applied at HCT Womens College in Abu Dhabi. Can anyone give me some insight about expectations and procedures about the institution.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum! I have changed the title of the thread as I'm not sure if that is your name. Posting personal information is against forum rules.


----------



## ummchaiya (Jun 14, 2015)

I apologize.


----------



## Peripatetic50 (Jun 21, 2015)

Hello,
To get a very clear picture of what you're getting into by teaching at HCT, I highly recommend going to Dave's eslcafe, see "STUFF FOR TEACHERS" on the left and then click "International Teacher Forum." From there you will see countries arranged by continents in alpha order. Scroll down to "UAE" where you will find many postings about HCT and all the drastic changes that have taken place. I worked for HCT for several years. 
Cheers, P50


----------

